
CouchDB NoSQL Database Ready for Production Use - twism
http://www.nytimes.com/external/idg/2010/07/14/14idg-couchdb-nosql-database-ready-for-production-use-58614.html
======
jperras
"The first fully production-ready nonrelational, or NoSQL, database, called
CouchDB [...]"

It's amazing how little research went into that first, very bold, statement.
There have been quite a few non-relational datastores that have been released
before CouchDB. Even if we restrict it to only document stores, we still have
MongoDB which was released as 'stable' (1.0) on the 27th of August, 2009.

~~~
paulgb
I think lines like that should serve to remind us that journalists probably
only know as much about law, finance, or science as they do technology. It's
just that their ignorance is more obvious when they write about topics we know
about.

------
mark_l_watson
Wow, misleading title. CouchDB has been used in production by many users for a
long time.

1.0 is not a magic number for versions.

~~~
Hexstream
1.0 _is_ a magic number for versions.

A lot of people will magically start to treat you as a real contender when you
release it, even if you've been viable for several months or even years.

------
rosenbergdm
While there are a _number_ of 'in-production' right now, the one I can
personally speak to is at
<https://connamara.cloudant.com/cme/_design/app/index.html> [disclaimer: this
is my employer].

For what it's worth, I must say that I was very impressed today with how much
'better behaved' this release was in comparison to bother previous "major"
releases (0.11 for example) _and_ recent trunk snapshots. In particular, they
seem to have ironed out the nagging dependency issues couch had displayed on
debian-based installations and are now reliably passing all of the unit / end-
to-end tests.

Great work.

------
shoover
It worked fine on Windows at least a year ago when that build was in the same
unofficial and unsupported state it is in now
([http://books.couchdb.org/relax/appendix/installing-on-
window...](http://books.couchdb.org/relax/appendix/installing-on-windows)).
What has changed in a year that makes it suddenly "production ready" on
Windows?

